# Roleplays



## TheOneRealPotato (Nov 30, 2016)

I've recently had the sudden urge to roleplay, and so I created two lounge thingymajigglydoos... One is on Skype, the other Discord:

join.skype.com: Join conversation

Discord


----------



## Gaitsu (Dec 4, 2016)

What types of RPs?


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 4, 2016)

Just anything, really... I'm going to say that in order for this to work out, roleplays MUST be able to be finished within 12 days.


----------



## Gaitsu (Dec 4, 2016)

Ouch, thats kind of strict. the majority of people I've met to rp with want longer term rps than that.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 4, 2016)

Gaitsu said:


> Ouch, thats kind of strict. the majority of people I've met to rp with want longer term rps than that.


Amended it


----------



## Gaitsu (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 4, 2016)

But people can DoS you with Skype :c


----------

